# Exhaust Cut Outs



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

What negative side effects are there to keeping the stock exhaust and just putting cut outs before the CATs for when I want more power or for it to just be loud and sound good?

-Charlie


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I have Elec/cutouts and love them. You will lose lowend tq. so at a stop light race I would have them shut off. Now for more power in a roll race, it may add a bit more hp. you will not feel it. You will think you feel it cuz of the sound and lope of the cam


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

Where did you put them exactly and did it cause any codes to be thrown? What size pipe is it, 2.5"?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

I put them after the cats before the xpipe (maganaflow w/pipe) yes 2.5 with the ypipes with down pipes


----------



## barrellomonkees (May 11, 2009)

hey is there anyway that you can take pics of where you put them? i cant figure out where to put them. did you have to buy 2? the local exhaust guy said that i would need 2 of them, and if i do it before the 02 sensor then it would make my car run like ****. just looking for a little direction. thanks


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

barrellomonkees said:


> hey is there anyway that you can take pics of where you put them? i cant figure out where to put them. did you have to buy 2? the local exhaust guy said that i would need 2 of them, and if i do it before the 02 sensor then it would make my car run like ****. just looking for a little direction. thanks


I get some up but not now. going to getting dinner


----------

